
Why You Should Ignore Every Founder’s Story About How They Started Their Company - howitworks
https://medium.com/@trevmckendrick/what-reed-hastings-sam-walton-can-teach-you-about-how-to-start-a-company-d38cfe0eafce
======
randomerr
Best line: The lesson is that there will be mistakes and problems on any path
to success.

My wife and found that out while trying to start our restaurant. If you're
thinking of starting business I would get with a group like SCORE
([https://www.score.org/](https://www.score.org/)) or contact a college to
find an incubator.

------
rmason
Pretty much also explains after his early setback why Sam later didn't feel
bad for any department stores WalMart put out of business.

